# Shimano CU200 Schematics



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

I inherited 10 of the old green shimano curado CU200 reels and they need to be cleaned and I can't find a schematic for them anywhere. Searched 2cool and there may be some 2coolers out there who might have this in a pdf, if so, pm me please.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I will send you the schematic for a lefty if DGAustin doesn't work out. Same diagram just bassackwards.


----------



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

DGAustin said:


> PM sent


Sent you an email, thanks!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

This place has them all, I believe. I think it would be a challenge to find a Shimano reel made in the last 40 years that is not on there.....

http://schematics.mikesreelrepair.com/thumbnails.php?album=25&page=3


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*online*



GMTK said:


> I inherited 10 of the old green shimano curado CU200 reels and they need to be cleaned and I can't find a schematic for them anywhere. Searched 2cool and there may be some 2coolers out there who might have this in a pdf, if so, pm me please.


all schematics are online, google part no.

https://www.google.com/search?q=shi...TZ0vjYAhVIjK0KHYH3BVgQsAQINQ&biw=1920&bih=949


----------

